
Nearly 1 Million People Jailbroke Their iPhone or iPad Over the Weekend - noinput
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/1_million_jailbreak_iphone_4s_ipad_2_ios_5.php
======
shmerl
Isn't it natural to ask, if something is wrong with technology which needs to
be broken to make it work?

